# Your views on T-shirt Branding



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, 

I am currently having a trademark search done on a name i am trying to create as a brand for Sports related T-shirts. I have created a logo for my brand and have done some preliminary designs. Please can everyone give me their opinion on use of my branding. I currently have some designs where part or all of the logo features quite prominantly on the designs and others where the logo is secondary (used small) in relation to a design. Do you think that the use of the brand as a graphic itself (when the brand is unknown) will put people off?

Thanks for your input


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Possibly.

It depends on the design. Some people hate logos regardless, some don't. Depends on the logo, depends on your demographic.


----------



## Logo-Mechanix (Sep 14, 2005)

Personally I would make the brand smaller at first but definitely work it in there on anyhting you can.

John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, if you look at past popular companies like "Big Johnson" or "No Fear"...their "brand" was prominently featured on the front left chest of all of their shirts with the funny design on the back.

Now there are a few brands still doing this, but I seem to see a trend for the smaller t-shirt sellers to put the "cool design" right on the front of the t-shirt and use another, less conspicuous, area for branding purposes (I use the back neckline).

I think the old style way with the brand/company name on the front could still work if the brand "sounds" cool like no fear or one I saw this weekend, baddass coffee. One other thing that has to factor into it is marketing. A small company won't get away with it, but a larger company who has money to spend on advertising and convincing the public that their brand is cool will get people to wear it anywhere (like a $50 shirt with a small Nike swoosh on it).

I think folks just starting out should focus on quality designs while still working their branding in in more creative ways. 

It's hard to really judge how you're doing it without seeing the designs, but if you can slip it in so it's not just a big ad, then you're going in the right direction.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for your input its good to hear everyone elses views


----------

